# Budget Gaming PC for 50k Strict



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys, my old thread here was now somewhat outdated, so I thought I should make a new one instead of bumping it. Here's the questionnaire filled up.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*

Ans: Primarily Gaming, for playing games like Battlefield 3, FIFA 12, Batman Arkham City, and upcoming titles in there full glory at 1080p.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*

Ans: Overall budget was 40K, extended to 50k now, it is strictly 50K, please do not exceed this.

*3. Planning to overclock?*

Ans: Yes, both CPU and GPU.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*

Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit 

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*

Ans: Whichever is cheaper, 250GB will do for now, i have external 500GB, will buy more when prices come down.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*

Ans: Yes, 22 inch, 1080p with LED backlight will do.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*

Ans: I want to buy Everything.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*

Ans: Next week, probably before 2nd May

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*

Ans: Yes, will do myself from ground up.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*

Ans: Locally, can't buy online except from Flipkart (COD)

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*

Ans: I have my configuration already finalised, just need some refinements is there are any. Heres the config - 

AMD Phenom X4 960T --- 7000                             	

Gigabyte GA-880GM USB3 --- 5200 

Asus M5A97 --- 6200

G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT 4Gx1 --- 1665

250 or 320 GB HDD ~ 3400

NZXT Lexa S --- 4200

Corsair CX430v2 --- 2500

Optical Drive --- 1100

KB/Mouse --- 700

Speaker --- 1000

Monitor Benq G2222HDL --- 8000

HD7850 2GB --- 15000

Total 49,765 50765

Please give your opinion about this.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2012)

CX 430 V2 is not enough to power a 7850. Better get a cheaper cabinet and get something like Seasonic SII12 520 or GS 600


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

Cilus said:


> CX 430 V2 is not enough to power a 7850. Better get a cheaper cabinet and get something like Seasonic SII12 520 or GS 600



Well, Cilus, thanks for the advice, but I researched a lot and many sources have confirmed that it can handle 7850 easily  Going for those PSUs will overshoot my budget a lot.

Also Edited the config by changing the motherboard to M5A97 as suggested.

Any more changes guys?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

Anandtech. HD7850 will require ~300W (350W if you OC GPU + CPU). so you are basically running really close to what CX430W can provide.

And get 500Gb HDD. price difference is really less. around 400-500.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2012)

dude,from my  own research i have found that 960t's Ship with old athlon coolers with NO heatpipes(i plan this proccy for my own rig,and cilus told me that amd quad cores dont have good stock coolers)
so you may need a Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Cooler if not OC'ing
but you want to OC
this is then best bet for the price
CM hyper 212 EVO


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2012)

HD 7850 actually consumes less power than HD 6850. Seen in many reviews.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2012)

desiJATT, from now on if you're planning to suggest or get M5A97 then ditch the idea as at 6.6K range Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is available which is of better quality, offers 8+2 Phase VRM and hence good for tweaking, more number of sata and USB ports.

Simply get this board instead of M5A97. Available at smc.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

Go with this.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom X4 970BE|7500
*CPU Cooler*
|CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 Evo|1900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3|6600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|15300
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3400
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1100
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2400
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7500
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
|
*Total*
|51500


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

Cilus said:


> desiJATT, from now on if you're planning to suggest or get M5A97 then ditch the idea as at 6.6K range Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is available which is of better quality, offers 8+2 Phase VRM and hence good for tweaking, more number of sata and USB ports.
> 
> Simply get this board instead of M5A97. Available at smc.



Well, i think going GA-970A-UD3 makes more sense  Will go for it.




d3p said:


> Go with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you d3p, this configuration looks just great. But i have to sacrifice the uber looks of cabinet. But, Source 210 Elite = 2500 and NZXT Lexa S = 4200 that means i have to shell 1800 extra and will total up as 53,300. Will try to shell out extra bucks for Lexa S, if I couldn't, then Source 210 is the way to go for me 

EDIT

Also, GS600 is on a higher side, my PC won't even cross 400W on full load, so a 500W supply would suffice, also, d3p, you didn't include speakers, that will make it 1k more, so please suggest a 3k PSU which is 500W like CX500 or Seasonic 520 with it's model and price so i can add up the speakers.


----------



## funskar (Apr 26, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Well, i think going GA-970A-UD3 makes more sense  Will go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then finalize 700-800 bucks more .. You will get 500gb wd hdd wid 2yrs warranty


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

Edited my last post, recheck it 

Also, funskar, 250GB will do for me, will buy more when prices are down. Can't extend any more, it's already 10k over the initial budget 

One more noob question guys, I am opting for BTECH CSE this year, so I need to develop applications based on C, C++ and JAVA sometime later. Will this PC be enough for these tasks? Does this kind of coding needs such a high end hardware? I will also be buying a Laptop in August end, which will probably be a netbook for me, as I think coding doesn't need much of a resources does it?


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

i would suggest you to go with GS600, coz the moment you wish to OC both the CPU as well the GPU. It will consume more power & chances are like you might be in the border line.

Better to go with GS600 & with NZXT Source Elite than NZXT LEXA S. Use that extra budget here with PSU.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Agree with you. NZXT Lexa S is just for people who give importance to from rather than function. The cable management is not up to the mark and it has troubles with large CPU coolers. At the same time NZXT Source 210 Elite may look a bit awkward, but its a great VFM case.

About the PSU, I'd say go for any SeaSonic as they have far better build quality compared to low end Corsair's.

*@OP* :- Spend your money wisely on performance parts buddy. The eye candy thing will fade out soon.


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 26, 2012)

Seasonic is the best and OEM for many other PSU brands including corsair.

Check out the below review:
Seasonic S12II-520W (recommended for a 50K Gaming PC)
Cost around 3700 - 3900 on ebay.

Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok guys, got your point. I am now going to the dealer for getting the quotation for the following hardware - 

AMD Phenom X4 960T                           	

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 

G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT 4GBx1 

250 or 320 GB HDD 

NZXT Source 210 Elite 

Seasonic S12II-520

Optical Drive 

KB/Mouse 

Speaker

Monitor Benq G2222HDL 

Sapphire HD7850 2GB 

*Optional* (If I decide to spend more)
First Cooler Master TX3 (Hyper 212 is way over budget)
then,
NZXT Lexa S


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Agree with you.* NZXT Lexa S is just for people who give importance to from rather than function. The cable management is not up to the mark and it has troubles with large CPU coolers.* At the same time NZXT Source 210 Elite may look a bit awkward, but its a great VFM case.
> 
> About the PSU, I'd say go for any SeaSonic as they have far better build quality compared to low end Corsair's.
> 
> *@OP* :- Spend your money wisely on performance parts buddy. The eye candy thing will fade out soon.




This.

@OP: Instead of looking for a cabinet upgrade, that too just for looks, better to spend on the Hyper 212 Evo or larger HDD or more RAM.


----------



## SunE (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ Skud while I partially agree with you, I also think that a bling-bling cabinet is a one time thing, meaning that if he goes for Source 210 Elite right now, he probably won't be getting a Lexa S (or something else) say 1 year later. But things like RAM,HDD and Cooler can be added anytime. So if OP wishes for a good looking cabinet upfront I think he should buy it.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

A cabinet will never give performance numbers except bling bling.

Especially at this case, he should look more into getting Good processor or mobo & mainly a PSU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 26, 2012)

Not in agreement with you statement. 

A Temp difference between a Good Air flow Cabinet and a poor quality one can go as high as 8-10 Deg. which is quite substantial. 

I would say skip the Cabinet Upgrade for now though and Invest more in PSU. 
520W may be good enough for now but As you got a BE CPU it will require more power when OCed + a Mid High range card in Future like 560 Ti or 6950 etc will push it to limits.

Always buy an overkill PSU imho.

I would say get a TX650 or Seasonic 620W version for total fullproof solution for any single gfx + CPU (Both OCed ) config.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

SunE said:


> ^^ Skud while I partially agree with you, I also think that a bling-bling cabinet is a one time thing, meaning that if he goes for Source 210 Elite right now, he probably won't be getting a Lexa S (or something else) say 1 year later. But things like RAM,HDD and Cooler can be added anytime. So if OP wishes for a good looking cabinet upfront I think he should buy it.




For bling bling, just ensure your cabinet has a large enough side window. Now add LED fans, strips, lightings whatever you want. No need for specialized bling bling cabinet. Particularly, Lexa S. It's problems are already summarized.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

SunE said:


> ^^ Skud while I partially agree with you, I also think that a bling-bling cabinet is a one time thing, meaning that if he goes for Source 210 Elite right now, he probably won't be getting a Lexa S (or something else) say 1 year later. But things like RAM,HDD and Cooler can be added anytime. So if OP wishes for a good looking cabinet upfront I think he should buy it.



Totally agreed, this was what i thought. I could not go for another cabinet after my purchase, it's permanent, whereas adding coolers and rams is an optional upgrade which can be added afterwards too. 



d3p said:


> A cabinet will never give performance numbers except bling bling.
> 
> Especially at this case, he should look more into getting Good processor or mobo & mainly a PSU.



Already going for the best possible CPU and PSU at my budget 



Tech_Wiz said:


> Not in agreement with you statement.
> 
> A Temp difference between a Good Air flow Cabinet and a poor quality one can go as high as 8-10 Deg. which is quite substantial.
> 
> ...



Source 210 Elite is a good cabinet in terms of airflow, Lexa S was just for the eye candy. 

Moreover, yes, we should buy an overkill PSU, but not by sacrificing other components. Whats the use of 650W supply when my PC cannot even cross 450W on 100% TDP load with processor clocked at 4.5 GHz and GPU overclocked to it's limits? I already changed the PSU to Seasonic S12II 520 to get a headroom for overclock, now i can't go any further. Still thanks for suggesting  I appreciate your replies 

Ohh guys, EDIT - How's Corsair CX500v2 ?


----------



## SunE (Apr 26, 2012)

Dude get the Corsair GS600 instead of S12ii-520 as your OCed system would draw about 470W power and 520W will be too close to it. Both are almost same price, GS600 being about 300-400 Rs more.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

SunE said:


> Both are almost same price, GS600 being about 300-400 Rs more.



GS 600 is almost Rs.600 more than SeaSonic 520. Paying Rs.4620 OP can get a Seasonic 620 which has far better build quality and more warranty than GS 600.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2012)

Arey vai, Seasonic S12II-520 is an under-rated PSU and it is equivalent to miost of the 600W PSU. At 12V rail it provides 40A current which is suffient for any kind of GPU overclocking. Also the 12V rail current is almost equal to GS600. Plus it offers 80+ Bronze certification...hence less electric bill.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

^^And yeah, for SeaSonic efficiency ~ 87% whereas GS 600 ~80%


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol... Cilus losing patience and typing Hindi. 

Seasonic S12II-620W can be considered keeping future upgrade in mind. Else the 520W is more than enough for the present rig, even OCed.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 26, 2012)

The 520W is enough for now. I agree. But PSU & Cabinet are never changed often. 

I suggest Seasonic 620W and forget about PSU till it burns down.(5-7 Years or so) (Considering you will never SLI or CF)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	AMD Radeon HD 7850	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		54150


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



Will go for keyboard mouse, optical drive and speaker later on.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

^^Finalised the rig?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Finalised the rig?



Yes, but still not decided about the HDD, some vendors in Jalandhar say 500GB is minimum available, i can't seem to get 250GB. Rest all is finalised, the quotation for prices will come tomorrow and will order after my AIEEE exam on 29th.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

WD 250gb - 3.8K
WD 500gb - 4.1K


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Seagate Barracuda 1TB, Sata III, 64MB cache, 7200rpm - 5400 [Flipkart]


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Will go for keyboard mouse, optical drive and speaker later on.



get a Source 210 non elite version for approx for 2k or a NZXT gamma instead and try to fit a 8GB RAM in 
or 
you would fit a 7870 in it too 

960T 6.9k
Asrock 870 Extreme 3 4.5k
4 GB RAM 1600Mhz 1.6k
500GB HDD 4.3k
NZXT Gamma 2k
7870 22k
Benq 1080p monitor 7.2k
FSP Saga II 500w 2k 
----------------------------
Total 50.2k

Hope you like it 

and i would suggest you if you dont mind and have a external HDD for storage then for 4k for 4.5k go for a 60GB SSD it would be worth it


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Tarun said:


> 960T 6.9k
> Asrock 870 Extreme 3 4.5k *(Just 4+1 Phase Power Design)*
> 4 GB RAM 1600Mhz 1.6k
> 500GB HDD 4.3k
> ...



And you missed the UPS buddy


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys, a 1333MHz RAM is enough.. No need to go for 1600, OP can spend 500 bucks on something else..


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

firstly motherboard is a 4+1 Heatsinked Motherboard whihc can handle a 4Ghz 960T overclock and support CF/SLi x8/x8 have a look HERE its can handle a X6 at 3.8 to 3.9 Ghz then y not a 960T locked hex @ 4.oGhz 
change Cabinet to CM Elite 310 which is i guess under 2k
Monitor my bad its for 7.5k 
GPU is for 22k HERE which is a overclocked version if you search a Sapphire or Powercolor Card it would be cheaper
Anyways thanx for the feedback  but overall what do you think ???


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

@MegaMind - You're right. No noticeable performance difference between 1600MHz & 1333MHz on a Deneb.
@Tarun - Buy link for the ASRock you suggested please.


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

*EDIT*
Ok i found out the that the Benq monitor i had seen was THIS for 7k 
so here is a update
960T 6.9k
Asrock 870 Extreme 3 4.5k
G.Skill 1333mhz 4GB RAM 1.1k
500GB HDD 4.3k
NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.4k
Corsair VS 450 2.2k
Benq 1o8oP LCD 7k
7870 22k
__________________________________
total 50.4k 

i found that price when i had gone to Lamington rd last week


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

^^7870 on a VS450 is not a good choice..


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

hmm then a FSP SAGA II 500watts ??? i dont understand but a 450 watts PSU is enough for 7870


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Tarun said:


> hmm then a FSP SAGA II 500watts ??? i dont understand but a 450 watts PSU is enough for 7870



VS450 is not a 80+ certified & recommended only for entry level PCs..


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

hmmm its tough to get a PSU at that price hmmm

will a Seasonic 430 do ??? i would adjust the Cabby to Elite 310 or Bijli ?? what do you guys say ?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Tarun said:


> hmm then a FSP SAGA II 500watts ??? i dont understand but a 450 watts PSU is enough for 7870



Its not about the Watts buddy, but the current from the 12V rails that matters. The 12V rail of VS450 provides just 22A and you think that'll be sufficient to OC the 7870? At the same time *SeaSonic S12 II 520*'s 12V rail can provide up to 40A and that's the bare minimum PSU for this rig. 

And coming to the case, it is as important as any other performance components. The CM Elite 310 is poor in cooling as well as cable management. In that department *NZXT Source 210 Elite* wins by miles. 

Compromising on these stuff just to grab the 7870 will surely result in an unbalanced rig.


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2012)

Stick with this:-



RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...




No need to change this. You may opt for higher capacity HDD if you can/want, but that's about it.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

This is more balanced,



AMD Phenom II 960T|6960
Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	|6600
AMD Radeon HD 7850	|15300
Corsair value select 4GB DDR3 1333|	1100
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	|4300
NZXT Source 210 Elite	|2400
Seasonic S12 II 520	|3770
Benq G2222HDL	|7500
Intex 1KVA	|2800
Total	 	|50730
@Skud, didn't see that coming..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, the 1333MHz RAM makes more sense. Perfectly balanced.


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @Skud, didn't see that coming..




No problem.

@OP: Finalize. We have had enough discussions to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Its not about the Watts buddy, but the current from the 12V rails that matters. The 12V rail of VS450 provides just 22A and you think that'll be sufficient to OC the 7870? At the same time *SeaSonic S12 II 520*'s 12V rail can provide up to 40A and that's the bare minimum PSU for this rig.
> 
> And coming to the case, it is as important as any other performance components. The CM Elite 310 is poor in cooling as well as cable management. In that department *NZXT Source 210 Elite* wins by miles.
> 
> Compromising on these stuff just to grab the 7870 will surely result in an unbalanced rig.



i to agree anyways was just R&D and fun to fitt a 7870 in there


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 27, 2012)

haha guys thanks for discussing these matters  Helped me a lot reading all those. I have already finalised the config, the quotation will come tomorrow and will order after 3 days. Will get the quotation in the evening. 

Also, i will go for the 1333MHz RAM as i have read a lot that 1600MHz doesn't give a performance boost at all. 

Also, to buy 7870, I have to get better cabinet and better PSU which will extend the budget a lot. HD7850 is more than enough for my needs already. 

Thank you all again who made this possible for me. Will update with High-Def pics of rig as soon as I buy it.


----------



## Tarun (Apr 27, 2012)

way to go then whats making you wait


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I didn't get the quotation today, will probably get it tomorrow  Sunday, i am off to Bathinda for my AIEEE exam and will be updating about the config Monday onwards  The dealer has specified that he can arrange most of the components I listed him, so if there's something not available, I have to look for alternatives also.

You guys know what? I had bought Battlefield 3 Limited Edition around 3 months back, and *haven't played it a single time!*  So I am really really eager to buy my PC in the course of coming 2-3 days coz I can't wait anymore.


----------



## desiJATT (May 1, 2012)

Guys buying the following components *tomorrow*  - 

AMD Phenom X4 960T                          	

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3

Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz 

WD Blue 500 GB HDD 

NZXT Source 210 Elite *Still unsure about it* Wont buy it 2mrw.

Seasonic S12II-520 

Optical Drive --- 1100

KB/Mouse --- 700

Speaker --- 1000 

Buying a UPS instead. 1KVA for around 2.5k

Monitor Benq G2222HDL 

Sapphire HD7850 2GB 

--> I am still not decided on Cabinet. I am NOT getting NZXT ANYWHERE! They say there is no NZXT dealer in North India right now. Checked Delhi based wholesalers also, they don't deal in it. Only options are Cooler Masters and Corsairs. 

--> Suggest me a good cabinet. Budget is around 4K. If the investment is NOT worth it, suggest me a cheaper one (*I am skeptical about the looks too, so keep that in mind*) and I'll buy a CM TX3 Cooler for the rest of my money. The blacklist for Cabinets are - CM 430/431/301/301 Plus. I don't like these cabinets much, totally by seeing their looks. Suggest me a good looking + feature rich like cable management and *pre* installed fans. NZXT Source 210 was good looking and feature rich, but I can't seem to find it. I am also NOT open to online buying but if their's COD option then I can rethink about it. The cabinets in my mind are Corsair 300R and CM 690 (I dont know how much it costs but my dealer said its in budget, also tell how's it?)


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys buying the following components *tomorrow*  -
> 
> AMD Phenom X4 960T
> 
> ...



You cant get CM 690 for your budget . it price is >5k .


----------



## desiJATT (May 2, 2012)

I am looking for Corsair 300R. Will ask the dealer if he can get that for me..


----------



## desiJATT (May 3, 2012)

Guys i am not getting a good UPS here. We have a Microtek 1KVA here but it's 3900 here, the 800VA one is 2900. The question is, will it be able to provide some backup to my PC? I just need time to close all the programmes and shut it down.


----------



## RiGOD (May 3, 2012)

^^Microtek? Some of our forum members have had bad experience with it I guess, no other brand available?


----------



## desiJATT (May 3, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Microtek? Some of our forum members have had bad experience with it I guess, no other brand available?



Naa... Will try to find some others in the evening, but only Microtek till now.

Unfortunately its microtek everywhere. Can u guys provide a link to that intex 1kva ups so I can buy online? I know the shipping will be costly but still cheaper than buying locally.


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

Guys thanks for help. 

Got the following components *just 30 minutes ago*  - 

Gigabyte GA970A-UD3 - 7000
Seasonic S12II 520W - 4300
Gigabyte HD7850 OC Version - 15900
500GB Western Digital Blue - 4400
BenQ G2222HDL - 7500

*Upcoming Items - *

Microtek 800VA UPS - 2700
Corsair XMS3 1600MHz - 1700
Corsair Carbide 300R - 4440
Phenom X4 960T - 6957

Here's a pic by the way 

*i.imgur.com/0A7wB.jpg

Will do in detail unboxing and performance analysis as soon as I get the other components too. 



Spoiler



509f95f5d1cabd320ee7c2c28cd893a9.png


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^Congratz buddy. Where did you buy the BenQ monitor from? And the price (shipping charges?)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Bro why don't u get NZXT Gamma with side panel under 2.7k


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2012)

mention all the price for your parts buddy .


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

Updated my last post with prices. All the components were bought from Delhi by my dealer..eer friend. The prices are somewhat higher than what they are online, but I don't really care because i am getting full support from him. He is taking all the responsibility of RMAing anything which goes bad, thats why I opted to buy it locally through my friend.

Also, I didn't like the looks of all those budget cabinets like CM 430, 431, 311. NZXT was non available and gamma was a big no from my side coz of it's looks.


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2012)

Awsome choice man! you wont regret it.


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Updated my last post with prices. All the components were bought from Delhi by my dealer..eer friend. The prices are somewhat higher than what they are online, but I don't really care because i am getting full support from him. He is taking all the responsibility of RMAing anything which goes bad, thats why I opted to buy it locally through my friend.
> 
> Also, I didn't like the looks of all those budget cabinets like CM 430, 431, 311. NZXT was non available and gamma was a big no from my side coz of it's looks.


if you want u can Buy Gamma From this site
Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> if you want u can Buy Gamma From this site
> Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet



err, not really. I already ordered the 300R from Flipkart, moreover, I am not comfortable in buying online unless it has cash on delivery option.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> err, not really. I already ordered the 300R from Flipkart, moreover, I am not comfortable in buying online unless it has cash on delivery option.


Cool Enjoy ur build


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

I have clicked the unboxing pics of all the components, should I update them here or should I start a new thread?


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new purchases buddy.

You can start a new thread in this section. "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/" followed by your config details, their pricings, Unboxing videos or pics. even you can include any benchmarks also


----------



## ajeeshys (May 10, 2012)

y r u sticking to AMD when INTEL has released IB processors? see their review....
 i suggest u i7 3770 or i7 2700.. they r costlier but out performs Amd...
i'm having gigabyte board... good one but i found asus is better than ours...


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

d3p said:


> Congrats on your new purchases buddy.
> 
> You can start a new thread in this section. "*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/" followed by your config details, their pricings, Unboxing videos or pics. even you can include any benchmarks also



ok sure, thanks 

Ok made a new thread - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/156800-my-new-gaming-pc.html

Go check out for some unboxing pictures of all the components


----------

